# Case IH 385 radistor pressure issues



## Pete S (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm new here and have posted this elsewhere,.......but would sincerely appreciate some experience or good advice. So far, seems like it may be the thermostat? 

Please read, and share your thoughts

I JUST bought a 1989 Case IH 385 MFWD w/ a loader. I've been looking it over to fix little leaks and such. When I test drove it I didn't work it too hard,......I mean why should I, as it only has 1900 +/- hours on it.

SO,........I started to actually use it, and prior to that I topped off the radiator, and checked other fluids, and grease. When it got good and warmed up, antifreeze started coming out of the over flow tube, when she was "working".

Warmed up and idle, it's fine,.............but reved up, or under load like in road gear, the antifreeze comes out out, even from under the cap.

When I initially topped it off, I noticed that there was a chunk of inner tube glued to the cap casket. Not liking things "rigged" I took it off.

LONG STORY SHORT, I found a NEW CAP at a local dealer. Came home and topped off the antifreeze to where the owner's manual advises it should be.

Took her out for a test spin,................boils out!

NOTE IT'S NOT HOT,..........it's running right in the middle of the gauge (temp, I don't have) but I can grab the hose and it's just warm.

The engine purrs like a kitten,...........no intifreeze in the oil, or evidence of eterior leaks on or near the head, etc. 

It will run, with normal temp on gauge with the low level in the radiator,.............but things that "shouldn't happen" BUG ME TO death!

Any ideas, or thoughts as I would like to fix this thing to be right!

Thanks!
Pete


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I suspect the head gasket is bad or the head/block has a crack in it. It is a small one but non the less it needs repair. I also suspect the reason it was for sale was this problem(repair on the cap to prevent coolant loss).

Put a pressure tester on the radiator and test the cooling system. If it loses pressure start it up, if you get white smoke, you pushed coolant into the combustion chamber. The combustion chamber is where you are getting the pressure in the radiator. My guess is the PO let the antifeeze get weak and froze.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I second MFreund's comments above. :ditto:

Welcome to Tractor Forum Pete!


----------



## Pete S (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you so much for the words of advice.

Here's where I'm at today. I looked in the radiator this AM, and it was below the core openings. It looked to be just below the core openings so I fired it up and ran it to warm it up.

I DID NOT get antifreeze out of the over flow tube, like I do when the radiator is properly filled. 

There was no pressure coming out of the overflow tube. I would suspect IF there was a source of pressure from within the copression of the cylinders, this would then be just blowing out "air" and not antifreeze,......................right? The lower hose was "hard".

I did losen the cap, and got a tremendous surge of antifreeze that was forced out!

I'm just "hoping" that if it IS the leak "into" the cooling system,........it's simply a head gasket leak.

I pulled the thermostat this AM, and have the hood off in anticipation of some level of major repair,..............but am looking to replace the thermostat and give'er a whirl anyway.

The worst that can happen is the same #&%!!*&?! thing.

NOTE: the edge of the head gasket on the exhaust side is "wet" a bit.

Thanks again,..........and keep idea/comments coming!

The tractor from what I know originated from SE Ohio, so I'm hoping that the "freeze" thing didn't happen.

This is ALL VERY frustrating as the thing runs great,...........and quite a treat to run coming from a 1951 WD!

Pete


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Try this, take the cap off and fill it all the way to the top and start it up. Don't put the cap back on. If you see bubles in the radiator........

As for the coolant coming out. Depending on where the crack/gasket failure is located the combustion gasses are pushing the coolant out because they are taking the coolant's place in the cooling system.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I hope to explain the coolant being pushed out better after thinking about it more. 

The leak is near the top of the engine, but lower than where the thermostat is located. The combustion gassses are like air and are a better insulator than the coolant. The thermostat can not open (it thinks it is not hot enough). So in order for the gasses to rise in the liquid they have to completely fill the engine block with gases and come out of the lower radiator hose and rise to the top of your radiator. Causing the coolant to be pushed out the top of the radiator.

Take the thermostat out and you will likely see bubbles in the coolant. Let us know.


----------



## Pete S (Aug 29, 2009)

The Jury is back in!

Pulled thermostat,...........put back together,............filled system,.............with water,.............left cap off, and fired her up,.............bubble, bubble, bubble!

I've called and made a loose apt. to pick it up and fix.

Transport, parts, machine work, and labor,............about $700.00.

Oh well there next year for the sugar shack!


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

It is good you have now diagnosed a bad head gasket/head. Not so good for the pocketbook!! Look at the bright side, the tractor will last you many years and is FIXED!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

$700 is not a bad price for all of that. Very reasonable.


----------



## Pete S (Aug 29, 2009)

OK,...been busy so here's an update:

Last time I heard from the repair shop, was a call; "You need to stop and see this, as the mechanic found a BIG problem with the clutch".

Seems the mechanic got on the tractor and noticed that the clutch was NOT correct. So with his 26 years of repair experience, he pulled the clutch housing cover off, and got a pile of throwout ball bearings!!!

NOW,...........the TOTAL estimate for the bill last week was nearing $3.440.00. Major carnage within the clutch assembly components. (Machine work on the head is $300.00, plus parts plus labor,..........$1,300.00 +/-...............yeah!)

I have made a MINIMUM of three attempts to contact the dealship for some help with this via email, phone call and spoke to the sales rep,..........USPS, and fax. Guess what NO REPLY!

For now I'm working to see if I can get these guys to just help,.......not pay for all of it, just about half.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your problems Pete. Keep us informed on your progress.

Andy


----------



## Pete S (Aug 29, 2009)

I suppose this should be my last post regarding this issue, as my wife and I agreed we (I) should move on with my life as it's not worth stewing over, but I owe it to those of you who may be looking to buy, etc.

The result of my 'recovery of loss" efforts:

Complained to: BBB Ohio, Dealer's Local Chamber of Commerce, Wisconsin Consumer Protection, as well multiple times to the Dealer via fax, email, phone, USPS.

I called Tractorhouse.com and spoke to several people, verdict being: "We're so sorry Sir, but we don't get involved with this type of thing". I would go on to share what I asked them as being compered to Ebay, and such where there is a mechanism to file a complaint,.............but they didn't care.

The dealer is Cross & Sons Equipment in Jackson OH.

I'm putting this behind me as I have a really nice tractor now, and although it was a total just exceeding $4K, I have a near new clutch assembly with all related parts replaced as they were damaged,............and the head was reworked. 

The tractor dynoed at 36 hp, at 620 RPM! (1900 hrs)

Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I think the best thing to do now is let others know of the poor backing of the selling dealer. 

Congratulation on the "new" tractor!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your misfortunes. It is always a shock to the system (and the pocket book) when you find someone who runs their business so badly. 

Thanks for sharing name of dealer so maybe someone else can avoid the same problems.


----------

